# Animal Crossing Trivia Raffle (Win a Prima Guide)



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! To celebrate the upcoming release of Animal Crossing: New Leaf, we're holding a series of contests including prizes provided by Prima Games. For more information on the other upcoming contests, please click here!

Welcome to our Trivia Raffle where you can be in it to win it. Do you know your Animal Crossing Trivia? Feeling pretty lucky? Well take the time to enter in for some fantastic prizes.

*Rules*
To be eligible to enter the raffle you must be able to answer at least one of the trivia questions correctly. There are 10 in total and 1 correct answer equals 1 ticket for you to enter the raffle. 10 Correct answers gives you 10 tickets. Once you have your answers, send the user *Tom Nook* a Private Message with the question number and your answer. 


Spoiler: PM Template






> Title: Raffle Entry
> 1- A
> 2- C
> 3- D


And so on.


 Also, you don't have to answer all 10, but it will give you better chances.
All answers must be sent in to Tom Nook by June 6th!


*Prizes*
Prizes for the draw include:
-Copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide
-Copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide
-Copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide
-200 forum Bells
-200 forum Bells
-200 forum Bells
-50 forum Bells
-50 forum Bells


*Thanks to Prima Games*
For more information about both the strategy guide for Animal Crossing: New Leaf and the game, check out Prima Games' official blog posts here.
http://www.primagames.com/games/animal-crossing-new-leaf


*Trivia Questions*


Spoiler: Questions



1- How do you travel to other towns in Animal Crossing (for Gamecube)?

A) Nintendo Wifi Connection
B) GBA Link Cable
C) Memory Cards
D) You Can't

2- Which mode of transportation do you use to arrive into town for the first time in Animal Crossing: Wild World (for Nintendo DS)?

A) Bus
B) Cab
C) Plane
D) Train

3- Which one of the following characters does not reappear in Animal Crossing: New Leaf (for Nintendo 3DS)?

A) Wisp
B) Crazy Redd
C) Saharah
D) Pascal

4- Which version of Animal Crossing offers NES games as items?

A) Animal Crossing
B) Animal Crossing: Wild World
C) Animal Crossing: City Folk
D) None of the above

5- How many unique tools are there in Animal Crossing: New Leaf (for Nintendo 3DS)?
*Note:* This question refers to tools such as the Shovel that you purchase at a store. Items such as a Coffee or Bubble Wand are not counted.

A) 6
B) 7
C) 8
D) 9

6- Blathers is afraid of what?
A) Fish
B) Insects
C) Day time
D) Night time

7- Which hour's music from Animal Crossing: Wild World can be played at Smashville in Super Smash Bros. Brawl?
A) 2 AM
B) 6 AM
C) 8 AM
D) 6 PM

8- How do you get the gold sling shot in Animal Crossing (for GameCube)?
A) Shoot down 5 presents
B) Shoot down 15 presents
C) Shoot down Gulliver
D) None of the above

9- In Animal Crossing: City Folk, which character gives you the silver axe?
A) Tortimer
B) Pascal
C) Farley
D) Serena

10-Which modes of transportation do you take in each game to visit another town? (AC / AC:WW / AC:CF / AC:NL)
A) Train, Cab, Gate, Train
B) Train, Gate, Gate, Train
C) None, Gate, Gate, Train
D) None, Cab, Gate, Gate


----------



## Tom Nook (Jun 1, 2013)

Feel free to browse, but try not to carouse!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a question on Number 5, what exactly is your definition of "unique tool" because I can easily name over 9.


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I had a question on Number 5, what exactly is your definition of "unique tool" because I can easily name over 9.



Shovels, Fishing Rods, etc. Unique meaning that you don't count golden or silver versions. I don't know how you could count that many.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> Shovels, Fishing Rods, etc. Unique meaning that you don't count golden or silver versions. I don't know how you could count that many.



I wasn't even thinking about the gold/silver...Can I just PM you all the ones I came up with?


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I wasn't even thinking about the gold/silver...Can I just PM you all the ones I came up with?



Seems like there's a misunderstanding here so yeah go ahead. Might have to change the question.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 1, 2013)

Probably got some wrong but this is really fun, good luck to everybody!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

^.^ That Trivia was really fun!

The only one I didn't know was seven, so I just guessed. xD I know about Animal Crossing, but I don't play a lot of Smash Brothers!


----------



## Eloise (Jun 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> ^.^ That Trivia was really fun!
> 
> The only one I didn't know was seven, so I just guessed. xD I know about Animal Crossing, but I don't play a lot of Smash Brothers!



Same!


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2013)

There seems to have been some confusion regarding the tools question. I have updated the question as follows:



> 5- How many unique tools are there in Animal Crossing: New Leaf (for Nintendo 3DS)?
> *Note:* This question refers to tools such as the Shovel that you purchase at a store. Items such as a Coffee or Bubble Wand are not counted.
> 
> A) 6
> ...



If you have already submitted answers before this post, you may resubmit that question and only that question. Thanks.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> There seems to have been some confusion regarding the tools question. I have updated the question as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have already submitted answers before this post, you may resubmit that question and only that question. Thanks.



Oh, I didn't even take those other items into consideration. I think I actually managed this one, then. 
Alright.
Well, t'was a fun little trivia. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up. I have entered now.


----------



## Nilesse (Jun 1, 2013)

Did some guesses since I don't have the gamecube version, haha.


----------



## Netbook (Jun 1, 2013)

Entered!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll take mine tomorrow


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't even know bubble wands and coffee counted as tools :/ Thanks for making this quiz!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 1, 2013)

I only didn't know two questions, that's pretty good in my opinion ^^


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2013)

Cinnabunnie said:


> I didn't even know bubble wands and coffee counted as tools :/ Thanks for making this quiz!



Neither did I... but there was some confusion from a member about it so I added that in there.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 1, 2013)

Will we know if our answers are right? or how many tickets we get?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a bit unfair putting an SSBB question in there isn't it?
Also its very specific question.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2013)

Nigel said:


> It's a bit unfair putting an SSBB question in there isn't it?
> Also its very specific question.



We didn't want the questions to all be easy, so aim it at Jer.


----------



## cambell600 (Jun 1, 2013)

Entered! 
Guessed a few but I think I did alright! Really want to win a guide


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, that was certainly fun!


----------



## Kip (Jun 1, 2013)

Nigel said:


> It's a bit unfair putting an SSBB question in there isn't it?
> Also its very specific question.



Any serious AC fan could get that easily 
I think I've gotten them all right. They are quite easy. And i swear i didn't cheat. Wouldn't even need to anyways 

This was very fun, haha. I'm glad ya'll made it!


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 1, 2013)

How fun 
Pretty confident about all my answers,I only owned Wild World but I'm SO glad that I've still played my friends' GC and Wii games. Had to take my best guess at the SSBB question though  Really hoping to win a guide!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

Kip said:


> Any serious AC fan could get that easily



Hey, just cuz someone don't know Brawl Trivia doesn't mean they're not a serious AC fan. <.< That's just silly.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 2, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Hey, just cuz someone don't know Brawl Trivia doesn't mean they're not a serious AC fan. <.< That's just silly.



Yeah, I've never even played that game so I had to guess. Oh well!

Anyway, the trivia was quite fun! Thanks! We should do things like this more often. ^_^


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess I got lucky. I never played Brawl, but I do know the music and have the theme in question on my iPod XD


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 2, 2013)

GAHHHH I just realized I forgot a tool! Ugh. Oh well. It wasn't even one of the new ones, too!


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Hey, just cuz someone don't know Brawl Trivia doesn't mean they're not a serious AC fan. <.< That's just silly.



It seems a lot of fans got it wrong. If a serious Animal Crossing fan doesn't know an Animal Crossing song/remix that popular and from a very popular game its only natural for me to question their seriousness for AC 

P.S. Not saying you're not a serious fan btw.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2013)

SSBB has nothing to do with Animal Crossing. And you wouldn't know the song if you didn't play the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2013)

Nigel said:


> SSBB has nothing to do with Animal Crossing. And you wouldn't know the song if you didn't play the game.



It's Animal Crossing related, though.

Besides, at the end of the day, this is a raffle.
Even if someone got all of the questions right, they still might not win. =p

Good luck everyone. =O


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 2, 2013)

Entered! Alot more cobwebs in my brain than I realised! I probably haven't got many right. XD


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there going to be more questions added or only these 10 questions?  I'm about to send in my answers.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Is there going to be more questions added or only these 10 questions?  I'm about to send in my answers.



Only 10.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 2, 2013)

That was fun! 

And easy :X


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2013)

For those that have yet to send in their entries, please send a *Private Message*! Visitor messages are public and everyone can see. If you send the wrong one, you will *not* be included in the draw.


----------



## Joey (Jun 2, 2013)

Completed it and sent it away  That was fun


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2013)

I updated the thread with a direct link to PMing Tom Nook.  Also disabled his visitor messages so other people don't make the same mistake.

And the reason why they are slightly harder (like the SSBB question) is because we don't want to ask the same boring questions that you see in every contest.  For example, if Nintendo had a contest they would ask questions like "Who's the dog that plays the guitar at the Roost?"  Too easy!


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2013)

Nigel said:


> SSBB has nothing to do with Animal Crossing. And you wouldn't know the song if you didn't play the game.



Well i did. I was obsessed with the song before i got into smash bros


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 2, 2013)

I got them all right, but I think I got the tool one wrong. That was the only one I didn't know. D:


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2013)

I may have gotten the tool one wrong as well. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't sure there either. I've probably missed something new from New Leaf, or mis-judged the hammer or something. Ehwell, it's 1 question.


----------



## Pyon (Jun 2, 2013)

Darn my lack of knowledge of City Folk >_<
Those were some interesting questions though.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2013)

Pyon said:


> Darn my lack of knowledge of City Folk >_<
> Those were some interesting questions though.



We are sneaky with our question-making.


----------



## Campy (Jun 2, 2013)

Those were some interesting questions! Also, thanks a ton for doing this!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 2, 2013)

Think I got most of them right, a couple made me think for a bit.


----------



## Aquas (Jun 2, 2013)

That Smashville one... Not a clue what to answer. Haven't played SSBB in ages.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

Aquas said:


> That Smashville one... Not a clue what to answer. Haven't played SSBB in ages.



I've never played it. I just guessed haha


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 2, 2013)

It's my favorite song in the entire game of Brawl. x3


----------



## XieXie Antares (Jun 2, 2013)

Fun trivia!
I am not familiar with AC city folk, so a lot of guess LOL~


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2013)

XieXie Antares said:


> Fun trivia!
> I am not familiar with AC city folk, so a lot of guess LOL~



I think someone who didnt play the first one would have a harder time.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> I think someone who didnt play the first one would have a harder time.


I think so too. 
Also, a good question would have been:

What console did the Animal Crossing Series start on:
1) Snes
2) N64
3) Gamecube
4) Nintendo DS
5) Wii

Haha. I wonder how many people would get that right


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 3, 2013)

That was an easy trivia for me, but it was fun ^^ Let's hope for the best =D


----------



## Toeto (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in! If I could only win the guide, would be so awesome xD.
Thanks for doing this contest!


----------



## Loffy09 (Jun 3, 2013)

Joined yesterrday or something, but couldnt post because i was busy. I hope i win the guide


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I think so too.
> Also, a good question would have been:
> 
> What console did the Animal Crossing Series start on:
> ...



Before i looked at the questions i was sure that was going to one of them!


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 3, 2013)

I knew all of them except the question about the tools. I've been trying to save as much information about New Leaf as I can for when I get the game, so I don't know if they added new tools or not.


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh fruit, i just realized i made a mistake on the tool question. *FACEPALM*


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Kip said:


> Oh fruit, i just realized i made a mistake on the tool question. *FACEPALM*



Can't you resubmit your answers? You still have time


----------



## Klainette (Jun 3, 2013)

Good thing Smashville is my favorite SSBB stage, I actually knew that one haha

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Amor (Jun 3, 2013)

That was fun actually! haha 
I hope I did well, Ive been in love with the series since Animal crossing for the GameCube!

Good luck guys!


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Can't you resubmit your answers? You still have time


I can?? u sure?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Kip said:


> I can?? u sure?



I'm pretty sure. The thread says we have until the 6th. If you resubmit, it will just overwrite the old submission I would of thought.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Kip said:


> I can?? u sure?





spamurai said:


> I'm pretty sure. The thread says we have until the 6th. If you resubmit, it will just overwrite the old submission I would of thought.



> This < Is the only place resubmitting was mentioned. *conveniently about the tool question* I think that's only if you answered before that post though. So it doesn't look likely. Maybe wait to see if an admin/mod responds for a day, and if not just give it a shot?


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

Eh well i asked a Mod in the IRC and they said I'd have to ask another Mod n what not so I'll just leave it how it is.


----------



## Bells33191 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tom Nook said:


> Feel free to browse, but try not to carouse!



-- answers snipped out --


----------



## Bells33191 (Jun 4, 2013)

-- answers snipped out --

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't find this trivia thing I'm new to this and I'm so lost


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2013)

Please follow the instructions in the first post. Send a private message to Tom Nook using the PM template provided.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh lawd, i forgot about this. IF SOMEONE SEES ME POST SOMEWHERE ELSE TODAY, REMIND ME I HAVE TO DO THIS AFTER SCHOOL <3  Thanks.


----------



## Bree (Jun 4, 2013)

Wah, The Trivia is so fun! I sent my answers yesterday, and I hope I win something. c: Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Kip (Jun 4, 2013)

wait, maybe i didn't get the tool thing wrong... i forgot my answer. oh well, i guess i'll just wait.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it sad I actually knew the SSBB one? ;~;


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, I think I can probbally get them all correct!


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 4, 2013)

I sent my answers. I dont know how many I got correct. I played Brawl the other day, and this was one of the questions! ;D


----------



## Aozz101x (Jun 5, 2013)

I may got some questions right.. But good luck everyone


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 5, 2013)

I totally missed out a question  Am I allowed to re-send it or not?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 5, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I totally missed out a question  Am I allowed to re-send it or not?



No, because it'll mess with the totals. Not that one question/ticket is going to make a huge difference.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Is it sad I actually knew the SSBB one? ;~;



Why would it be?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 5, 2013)

AndyB said:


> No, because it'll mess with the totals. Not that one question/ticket is going to make a huge difference.



Bummer, oh well. I hope for 9 tickets then


----------



## Octavia (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for this opportunity!  had a couple I had to guess too, but it was pretty fun.


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

Ive probabely got loads wrong, I didnt cheat or look up the aswers, I play fair now XD


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

Username said:


> Ive probabely got loads wrong, I didnt cheat or look up the aswers, I play fair now XD



Who would cheat? It would be no fun!


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

What do I do when I turn in my answers?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2013)

Hero, for the future, if nobody has posted after your last post in a thread and you have something further to say, edit your post so you won't have two posts one after the other.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 5, 2013)

Hero of Winds said:


> What do I do when I turn in my answers?



Please read the very first post in order to find out what to do with your answers


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Hero, for the future, if nobody has posted after your last post in a thread and you have something further to say, edit your post so you won't have two posts one after the other.



Okay, I will do that next time. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

Hero of Winds said:


> What do I do when I turn in my answers?



Details and instructions are in the first post of this thread.

Format your answers like this and PM them to Tom Nook:
Title: Raffle Entry
1- A
2- C
3- D
.
.
.
10-D

Good Luck.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 5, 2013)

Good luck to everybody!  Hardcore AC knowledge... this I lack!


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jun 6, 2013)

It was certainly a brain teaser for some questions, good luck to everyone! And thanks for hosting the contest!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2013)

How long until the draw? I can't wait xD


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

spamurai said:


> How long until the draw? I can't wait xD



Well, we have all of the 6th to submit our answers, but I don't know when they'll be drawn.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, we have all of the 6th to submit our answers, but I don't know when they'll be drawn.



Ah I see. Thats cool. I always forget, I'm 5 hours ahead of most people too I think.


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, todays the day. Its the 6th (where I am it is). I dont even know when we get the tickets but... I hope everyone did their best! Thanks for the contest! ^
^_^


----------



## AndyB (Jun 6, 2013)

The deadline to get your answers in to Tom Nook is today, in fact it's going to be in about an hour and 25 minutes. 
That'll be 6PM US/Central, 11PM GMT. 

Any entry after that time will not be counted and you wont be entered. 
As for the draw, it'll happen tomorrow at some time.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

It's officially over? WOO!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It's officially over? WOO!



45 minutes left by my count xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

spamurai said:


> 45 minutes left by my count xD



Oh. Half an hour left then.


----------



## Joey (Jun 6, 2013)

5 mins left!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 6, 2013)

Well this is embarrassing. A miscommunication on my behalf actually has the contest STILL open for another 5 hours or so.
So now it's finishing at 5AM GMT, Midnight US/Eastern.

Really sorry for any confusion and trouble this caused.


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 7, 2013)

So are the Drawings today and if so who won??


----------



## spamurai (Jun 7, 2013)

Vampireguy094 said:


> So are the Drawings today and if so who won??



So excited ^_^ There's still time for the draw though


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2013)

The drawings will be today. The winners will be announced and notified in a couple hours in fact.


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 7, 2013)

Contest over! Can't wait to see winners! ^-^


----------



## spamurai (Jun 7, 2013)

Hero of Winds said:


> Contest over! Can't wait to see winners! ^-^



I hope they list the winners


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2013)

It's done! The winners have been drawn and I'm here, pleased to announce it all for you! I wont waste anymore time and get right to it.

Our first two to be drawn getting the sum of 50 Forum Bells are: 



Spoiler: 50 Forum Bell Winners



oath2order and Jake.


Next up with larger sum of 200 Forums Bells are: 



Spoiler: 200 Forum Bell Winners



KumaRock11, Kiwi and Tigereyes86


Now, this is the big one, what you've all been waiting for. The Three, ever so lucky winners of a Copy of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Prima Guide. They will be shipped out as soon as Jeremy gets them in from Prima, so please be patient with them. 



Spoiler: Prima Guide Winners



VillageDweller! NeedleMouse! Jennifer!



There you have it! Congratulations to all the winners. I hope that everyone has enjoyed the Trivia and Raffle, I certainly have.


----------



## Tom Nook (Jun 7, 2013)

That was a LOT of entries. Thanks everyone! Ho ho!


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah, dang it. Oh well, congrats to those of you who won! To be honest, I wouldn't have actually used the guide. Would have been naught more than collection haha


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 7, 2013)

Woah!
I actually won something!
Really strange to read my username there... ha ha... woah.

Thank you for organizing these great contests and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Joey (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Bree (Jun 7, 2013)

awh bummer :u: oh well.
Congrats everybody ;3


----------



## spamurai (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah no >.<

Congratulations to all winners. Thanks for hosting the contest guys.

Can we get a list of the answers so I can see where I went wrong


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Ah no >.<
> 
> Congratulations to all winners. Thanks for hosting the contest guys.
> 
> Can we get a list of the answers so I can see where I went wrong



Not a chance really. There was over 170 entries, to post all their results would take a lot. Plus, for those that got a lot of questions wrong, they might not want to show that. Either way, I'm not showing them.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Not a chance really. There was over 170 entries, to post all their results would take a lot. Plus, for those that got a lot of questions wrong, they might not want to show that. Either way, I'm not showing them.



He means the answers to the questions, not every persons answers.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Octavia (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations to the lucky winners!


----------



## Pyon (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol, looking back at the questions I know I made a lot of mistakes >.<
Congratulations to everyone who won!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 8, 2013)

So surprised I won T~T It's so rare I win anything. Eeee <3 Thank you for holding this contest!


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 8, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Not a chance really. There was over 170 entries, to post all their results would take a lot. Plus, for those that got a lot of questions wrong, they might not want to show that. Either way, I'm not showing them.



I didn't mean everyones answers. Just the 10 correct answers


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2013)

1- C
2- B
3- A
4- A
5- B/C (we gave it to both)
6- B
7- A
8- D
9- D
10- B


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

I got them all right. That's all I ever wanted. :'D

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!

I got them all right too. ^_^


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 11, 2013)

Shouldn't the answer to #5 be D?  There are 9 tools you buy from stores...

1. Shovel
2. Net
3. Fishing Rod
4. Watering Can
5. Megaphone
6. Slingshot
7. Timer
8. Hammer
9. Axe

(I actually got this one wrong when I answered though! XD)


----------



## AndyB (Jun 11, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> Shouldn't the answer to #5 be D?  There are 9 tools you buy from stores...
> 
> 7. Timer
> 8. Hammer
> (I actually got this one wrong when I answered though! XD)



Are not considered tools to some people. It was only one question and at the end it was raffle.


----------

